# Togging in the ships?



## tuggitog (Jan 22, 2010)

My first yak(Hobie outback) is ready to be launched!!! and Kipto is my first choice to get it wet...
Are there any togs in those ships? Things I need to know before entering on of those ships? What are water conditions like?
Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would also like some info on that area as well. I have been on the fence a long time about taking my barge (canoe) over there. Would love to try it out on a calm day. Are there launch fees for small boats? 

-Alex


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Not trying to sound like an ass but if this is your first time out in a yak, it might be a good idea to do it in calm water and practice re-entry before going into the bay espec with cold water and current.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

X2

I hit it on a cold December day a couple of years ago and it looked like a washing machine with 3 foot high chop and slop. Not a place for novice paddlers.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I went out there on Saturday and fished the ships for a couple of hours. It was ROUGH! Pick your days to go. I did catch one tog, but most of time was spent bouncing off the inside of the ships and preparing for a quick exit. I would not suggest going there when it's anything over 1-2 feet, if you're not accustomed to heavy seas. The fish are there, just make sure that you can handle what you're getting yourself in to.


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

plenty of tog inside the ships - watch out for the giant hunks of concrete overhead hanging by a thread of rusted rebar. plenty of togs outside the ships too, but it is hard to get a line down right next to the structure of the ships because the sides slant down away from you underwater...

any reasonable wind out of the east (or NE, SE) you will be fine, it will be like a lake over there. anything with west in it and it will be choppy and more difficult, although you can still hide out on the east side of the ships. I agree with NTKG that you should always be able to re-enter, no matter where you are going. 

If it were me I would just get out there and do it on the next east wind. However, I generally wear a wetsuit when fishing out of the kayak in cold water. I see people out in kayaks in waders all the time, which is fine assuming that you can get back in the boat quickly if you flip. But if something happened where you couldn't re-enter, you won't last long in the water without a wetsuit, especially as it gets colder over the next month.

good luck!


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

just saw your reply c. story. As I recall, saturday was blowing pretty hard SW or SSW. I was thinking about going myself, but decided to stay on this side of the bay when I saw that wind.


----------



## tuggitog (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and concerns.
I think Im gonna wait to warmer weather or find warmer water...
Much appreciated!!!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

tuggitog said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and concerns.
> I think Im gonna wait to warmer weather or find warmer water...
> Much appreciated!!!


I am a big time self-rescue practice advocate. Where do you live in NoVa? I can take you to Lake Anna (Warm side) in winter for fishing. You can practice self rescue after fishing, after heating up the vehicle. Self rescue practice is not that bad if you plan it properly.

Joe


----------



## BadCujo (Jun 9, 2006)

Tugg. . Take ComeOnFish up on the invite. This is the most critical part of Yakin. I am picking up a Pro Angler this weekend. I taught whitewater canoeing and kayaking for a living . . a number of years ago. I will not launch this thing without some serious updates. Re-entry in every condition is a must. Don't do it, or you could end up like the poor soul in Rehobeth Bay a few weeks ago.


----------

